# tips on looking fresh after walking to work?



## ragdolly (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe if I saw the title I would think this a strange question so please bear with me.
I wasn't quite sure if this should go here or somewhere such as "recommendations" but seeing as I want the working ladies opinions "industry discussion" seemed approprite.

On to the point.

I will soon, God willing, be starting an apprenticeship with an uber talented make-up artist whose studio also provides airbrush tanning, hair and eyelash extensions, up-do's and styling, etc. and is opened daily. I live about 22 miles from the studio, and considering apprenticeships don't neccesarily start off well paying (if at all) it seems more cost effective to take the bus than to drive. The closest stop is about a 1/3 of a mile from the shop, i know, big whoop, but this is Texas and our weather is a bit "bipolar".

I was wondering if any you have to make small treks to work, and if so, do you have any advice on keeping hair and make-up or even clothing looking fresh after working a bit of a sweat or some heavy wind?

Any advice is appreciated.
Thanks ladies!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Google tells me: ,33 miles = 0,53108352 kilometers

So you are talking about walking 500 meters, and you need tips on how to stay fresh? I have a hard time believing you never walk that far in everyday life. Maybe you're overestimating how far that is? Because we are only talking about a few minutes of walking really.

I think you will be just fine. Good luck with the apprenticeship! It sounds like a fun opportunity.


----------



## Candy Christ (Feb 16, 2010)

I live in New York so I'm used to walking and such. I take the train to school and walk two/three blocks straight, but the streets sort of rise like a hill. For me when it gets warmer, I just try to leave a bit earlier so I have more time to walk slower. I *hate* the hot weather so I'm probably over reacting with all of this. But, when the warmer weather arrives, I usually:

-Put my hair up (while walking)
-Drink cold water

I also keep these things in my bag:

-Facial Mist (like Evian water)
-Blotting Sheets
-Blotting Powder

Maybe you can walk under as many big trees as you can for shade? Also, thinking about something relaxing while walking to work would help, since focusing on the heat will only remind you that it's hot. I don't really know how hot or humid Texas gets, but we get some pretty humid days once in a while over here. Hopefully this helped!


----------



## ragdolly (Feb 16, 2010)

IB: i've been to your neck of the woods, it gets above 70f (21c) outside and people cry that it's too hot, not the case over here where 100f is a normal summer day and it gets more humid than a sauna outside.
i simply wanted some tips on beating the elements regardless of if it's 5ft, 500ft, or 5mi, 
all things considered i'm probably over reacting but even a short walk in downtown just doesn't sound like fun
thanks for the opinion all the same, I escpecially appreciate the good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CC: thanks for the tips. i hear new york can get hellaciously hot with all that concrete retaining heat :yikes:, i feel for ya.


----------



## Superkaz (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, i sweat all the time. Its so gross but im terribly unfit.

I use skindinavia make up finishing spray and its saved me so many times. Usually the morning mist is enough but in Australia we get 40 degree + weather.
This is just a bit from their page:

Surface cooling technology holds temperature to avoid melting or sliding 
Holds and blends foundation, eye shadow, blush, and concealer 
Greatly extends makeup wear 
Helps control shine 
Fewer "touch ups" throughout the day 
Helps reduce makeup slippage into pores, lines, wrinkles, or scars 
 Skindinavia  Shop - Skindinavia makeup finish for 16 hour makeup hold.

They also have free postage on the big bottle


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## ragdolly (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks Superkaz! that stuff sounds amazing


----------



## Meisje (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're afraid of sweating through your shirt, you could wear a tank top in transit, carefully roll your shirt and put it on after you get there (and freshen up).

Avoid bangs if you're worried about sweaty hair. They're a bitch in the summer for most hair types.

Blotting tissues and powder are a good idea as well.


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not a pro, but as a professional tourist of Texas, I thought I would throw in my two cents for what it's worth.  (My fiancé lives there and I live in Seattle - it's frequently a drastic climate change going back and forth!)

Dry shampoo has occasionally saved my hair from a sweaty disaster (or revived limp motorcycle helmet hair).  It might be worth having some in your commuting bag.  The Oscar Blandi non-aerosol on one in particular is easy to use, as you can pour a little into your hands and use your fingers to brush it through your part or wherever hair needs a little help.  It has a strong smell of lemon cleaning product, though.  I like the Salon Grafix spray powder shampoo as the best compromise between function and scent and it seems to work just as well as some of the fancier brands I've tried (but I hear hair color makes a difference in which brands work well for a person).  Unfortunately, many formulas seem to be heavily scented for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

I just recently decided to start driving less and catching the bus again, so I've been struggling with this a little over the last couple of months.

I like to wear tennis shoes to stay comfortable, keep my hair up and away from my face and off my neck, and stay hydrated. I also try to limit what I'm carrying. I started with backpacks b/c I thought it would be the easiest thing to carry work/school/personal stuff... But sometimes it can cause my back to get sweaty (TMI? Sorry!), so I try to pack light enough for a small bag (but with school and two jobs, sometimes isn't always possible).

I definitely leave myself enough time so that I'm not rushing like a madwoman, and plan to arrive at work a little early to give me a few minutes to freshen up (blot my face, reapply powder if necessary, reapply deoderant!).

HTH!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 5, 2010)

Huh? I did not create this thread. Where'd the original first post go?


----------



## COBI (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Huh? I did not create this thread. Where'd the original first post go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember that the original poster (now gone) was from Texas and was asking about keeping making fresh after walking (in humidity) from bus stop to work.

Strange.


----------

